# If Irwin Allen had produced Baywatch...



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

...the lifeguard huts would have looked like this. 











Only they would've been orange.











:hat:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL! Wild find, Rob! 

Where's that hut from, exactly?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I snapped pix of the one seen above in Malibu, but they're popping up at beaches all along the Southern California coast.

Thought my fellow Space Pod fans might get a kick out of it.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool,but how did they land that thing with no windows? :freak:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kinda looks like a porta-potty from pluto!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If Irwin Allen had produced _Baywatch_, there would have been lots of cool but familiar-looking underwater rescue vehicles.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Marta Kristen would have looked good in a bikini but I don't think Dr. Smith would look so hot in a thong...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

If IA had produced Baywatch things would have been all out of scale......uh, nevermind.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

and those lifeguard huts would have had three complete stories in them. (of course they would not have fit in the exterior set)

but the biggest bonus of all would be that Irwin would be able to get another use out of his sea monster costume


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

And there would have been an earth quake in LA in every episode, with the characters helplessly tossed from one side of the beach to the other.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

john_trek said:


> And there would have been an earth quake in LA in every episode, with the characters helplessly tossed from one side of the beach to the other.


Or a ship sinking offshore, or a brush fire, or a dam breaking.


djnick66 said:


> Marta Kristen would have looked good in a bikini but I don't think Dr. Smith would look so hot in a thong...


AAAGGHH! My eyes!!

Oh, the pain, the pain . . .


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Or a ship sinking offshore, or a brush fire, or a dam breaking.AAAGGHH! My eyes!!


Well, there's also "2012" - opening next month - 











....what's old is new again.....

Gene


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

scotpens said:


> If Irwin Allen had produced _Baywatch_, there would have been lots of cool but familiar-looking underwater rescue vehicles.


Can you get me a better image of the lifeguard badge in your picture please,I fancy doing this version as a surprise xmas pres for a friend,I know it will upset him but seeing the expresion on his face will be worth it,:lol:
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

GordonMitchell said:


> Can you get me a better image of the lifeguard badge in your picture please, I fancy doing this version as a surprise xmas pres for a friend, I know it will upset him but seeing the expression on his face will be worth it,:lol:


I just saved the image from the official website's homepage:
http://www.fire.lacounty.gov/Lifeguards/Lifeguards.asp

If, for some reason, you can't download the image, shoot me a PM and I'll email it to you as a PDF or JPEG file.

Uh, why would your friend be upset? Is he a lifeguard who hates both _Baywatch_ and _VTTBOTS_? Or is he an Irwin Allen fan who hates lifeguards??


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

john_trek said:


> And there would have been an earth quake in LA in every episode, with the characters helplessly tossed from one side of the beach to the other.


Of course, and plenty of steam, sparks from the falling cables... ahhh, like the J-2 when in trouble..... sooooooo Irwin Allen..... 


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------

